# HP Touchpad not booting up.



## GeneralWhopazz (Dec 20, 2011)

Alright I put android Cyangoenmod Alpha 3.5 on my touchpad. I then flashed CM7 Xronified super tweaked Rom after wiping and all that. It can be found at http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1321335. Everything was working fine and great. I powered the device off and put it on the charger overnight. In the morning the HP Touchpad would not boot up. I cant do anything with it. I cant even put it into the recoverymode and unbrick it that way or something. The hardkeys are having no response. The computer cannot find the touchpad when I connect it via the cable. There is no activity on the touchpad when I connect it to the computer either. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks something like what happened to me. I had the Alph2 CM7 installed. Everything seemed to be working perfectly until:

I was booted into CM7 on my HP Touchpad. I turned off the screen using the top button. When I went to turn it on later, I got no respose.

Tried rebooting etc and got no response at all. The only thing I saw was the small green light in the center button moving. I think this was to indicate a notification.

I tryed plugging it into the power adapter, then to the computer. No response, just a black screen. Held top button down for 60 sec and got nothing. Held top button down and

center button down for 60 seconds and got nothing.

Decided that the TP was dead. After about 2 days, I thought I would try again. When I pressed the top button, I got the large battery icon on the screen saying the battery was

dead. This is the first thing I had seen on the screen since the trouble started.

I plugged in the power adapter and waited a couple of hours. Pressed the top button and the Android screen came up to my home page. It appears that the Android OS had been

running all the time and I could not get to a screen display. Finally when the battery went dead, the screen started working again.


----------



## GeneralWhopazz (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea I just fixed it too. Instead of pushing the Home and Power button for the 30 seconds that they say on the official Alpha Cyanogen 3.5 mod thread, I held both buttons down for a total of two minutes. It then told me to release the buttons and it then began to boot up normally. However a few minutes later I closed the touchpad screeen with the power button by hitting it once, and it would not boot respond. I fixed it again by holding down both the Home button and the Power button for another two minutes. I guess its resolved for now.


----------



## DroidFan12 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am facing similar problem i was running CM 10 and by mistake i flashed to CM9. Now my HP touchpad looks like its booting.. i see Cyanogen Loading screen...

After that nothing is happening....

Please help...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DroidFan12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am facing similar problem i was running CM 10 and by mistake i flashed to CM9. Now my HP touchpad looks like its booting.. i see Cyanogen Loading screen...
> 
> ...


You need to run ACMEUninstaller and reinstall using ACME3. Hopefully you have a nandroid backup to restore.


----------



## RobM (Oct 20, 2011)

Were you able to run ACME Uninstaller? I am faced with the same issue after installing CM10 but the power button will not let me turn the TP off.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

RobM said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am facing similar problem i was running CM 10 and by mistake i flashed to CM9. Now my HP touchpad looks like its booting.. i see Cyanogen Loading screen...
> 
> ...


To reboot hold down the power and home buttons.

You both may be able to reflash your Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP. This might get it running so that you can Make a Nandroid backup to help protect yourselves from these sorts of problems.

Reflash your Rom and Gapps like so (@2:10):
http://youtu.be/ZDr2dnyJ7Vg[/media]

Always have a Nandroid backup on hand incase of emergency:
[media]http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc


----------

